# Love the Ride - Neopren



## Markus3110 (12. Juli 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich den Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz von Rocky Mountain mit dem Aufdruck " Love the Ride" her bekomme (siehe Bild) ???


----------



## hugolost (13. Juli 2011)

Neu gibt es die nicht mehr, wenn dann Gebarucht bei ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt, abre rechne dir keine Chance aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus3110 (14. Juli 2011)

So ein Käse....na gut...ich such dann mal über den großen Teich


----------



## racing_basti (14. Juli 2011)

Bei http://zwosix.de/ kannst du dir deinen Kettenstrebenschutz selber gestalten. Falls es nicht ganz genau der von RM sein muss


----------

